# Really erronious Rick Joiner Quote!



## Jon 316 (Apr 29, 2009)

So I was scanning through my bookshelves to see what needed to be weeded out and I saw a Rick Joiner book. I thought to myself, I'll flick through it and see if it is worth keeping!

First page I go to is talking about the apostle John and his visions

"From the earthly perspective men will get caught up in the confusion and doctrinal conflicts of Babylon... To teh earthbound and visonless the great doctrines like 'free-will' and 'election' conflict with each other, but from God's perspective the wonderfully compliment each other. John would never have been a calvinist or am arminian, but could have great fellowship with each, and would have drawn out the essence of their truths. ...John never succumbed to the carnality of doctrinal divisions"

Is this the same John who said 'whoever does not aknowledge that Jesus has come in the flesh is an antichrist?' (my paraphrase)

And....! Do we not get some of the strongest teaching about election from John's gospel? 

And! Is it not a subtle error to say that division over doctrine is 'carnal'? In otherwords to take a stand on doctrine is divisive?

Uh ok Rick, so we will just abandon all doctrinal convictions in order that we can be 'spiritual' and while we think we are being spiritual we have just opened the gate for the enemy to pour in a flood of false teaching and error!!!


----------



## Skyler (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm glad I don't have any of his books.


----------



## Athaleyah (Apr 29, 2009)

Doctrine divides! No creed but Christ!


----------



## Oecolampadius (Apr 29, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, because I don't know if we're talking about the same author here (the author I'm referring to is Rick Jo*y*ner). He wrote the books The Call, The Final Quest, The Prophetic Ministry, etc.

My mother gave me copies of some of his books and I had to keep them away from me because I would literally cringe  if I were just to read a bit of what he wrote. It appears to me that he thinks of himself as a prophet because in my opinion he is talking about his own visions in some of his books. I may be wrong about this because I have never read completely any of his books.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, he says he is a prophet. And, so do a lot of other people. But, he is not. You can check out his latest here: MorningStar Ministries


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 29, 2009)

hmmmm....


----------



## Poimen (Apr 29, 2009)

To insist that doctrinal divisions are carnal is to assert a doctrinal division because this statement is absolute.

To insist that one, like John, be neither a Calvinist or Arminian is to assert a doctrinal division because this statement is absolute (or at least with respect to these theological approaches).

To insist that John held to the concept of 'free will' is a doctrinal division since it necessarily contradicts the Calvinist creed.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 29, 2009)

Poimen said:


> To insist that doctrinal divisions are carnal is to assert a doctrinal division because this statement is absolute.



Technically, though, doctrinal divisions are carnal; they spring from our fallen natures, do they not?

Maybe we should differentiate between "doctrinal division" and "doctrinal difference". It's possible to hold a different theological position without being divisive.

edit: I do that all the time. I try to, anyway.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 29, 2009)

Hm. His stuff I wouldn't even sell on Ebay... wouldn't want to make money selling foolish things to foolish people and give them more reason to stumble. What utter rubbish.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 29, 2009)

I find Joyner's books quite useful............for replacing broken legs on a couch or firestarter.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 29, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I find Joyner's books quite useful............for replacing broken legs on a couch or firestarter.



Firestarter I can see, but why would you want to use them for couch legs where everyone can see that you own them?


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 29, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > I find Joyner's books quite useful............for replacing broken legs on a couch or firestarter.
> ...



They can visually get my review of them as compared to what is on the bookshelf. I promise to put a big X on the cover and write WARNING: contains hooey and false prophecies inside.


----------



## BJClark (Apr 29, 2009)

A friend of mine years ago, put me on the MorningStar mailing list..it was useful for the time, in that I was able to sit down with her and share why it was garbage..and false teaching..she ended up throwing all his things away..she had a difficult time letting go of her John Hagee stuff, she was really sucked in to his teaching... Her family moved away and we lost contact..


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## The Author of my Faith (Apr 30, 2009)

Rick Joyner.........Sorry but did you expect to read anything good by him????


----------

